# K9 Advantix Bad Reaction Worried



## tinkya (Jan 1, 2008)

I gave my maltese her K9 Advantix flea and tick meds yesterday and almost immediately she started having a bad reaction - she has muscle spasms - could not sit still - bites at her back and pants alot - which all of these are very unusual for her. I bathed her about two hours after the treatment as I was just so worried about her and wanted that stuff off. I took her to vet yesterday and they gave her a shot (for a drug reaction). She still has the muscle spasms - you can feel them and even sometimes see them - she has been able to sleep some more today than she did yesterday - she still bites at her back side. I am just so worried and don't know what to do - my vet says this was the second small dog in a week that he has seen that had this reaction. He doesn't seem to know what to do about it. Have any of you had an experience with a reaction like this? Any suggestions on what to do next??? I am afraid her nervous system has been damaged.


----------



## marschil (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello.
One of my babies had a rxn to their yearly booster shot last yr. Had to stay at vet for the day to be monitered, received IV fluids, benadryl shot, steriod shot. I was instructed to give her 1/2 tab of benadryl pill 2 times day for several days. Surprised your vet did not give you instructions. I would call them and ask if there is anything else you could be doing. I know you are feeling bad, I sure did with my baby. May God bless and heal your little one!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most reactions to Advantix are topical irritation. The 2 Malts I tried it on both had itchy, red, irritated skin. I bathed the product off immediately. 
Dogs can have a neurological reaction to the active ingredient in Advantix...it is unusual at the dosage in the advantix and much more common with other OTC Pyrethran flea meds. 
If she's having spasms all of the time I would take her back in for supportive treatment. It could be seizure-like activity or, if its just the muscle along the back where applied it could be due to discomfort.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

All 3 of my dogs, all small, had horrible reactions to Advantix. My husband put it on all 3 and shortly afterwards they became extremely hyper, panting excessively, scratching. Two of them had a more severe reaction than the third. We immediately gave them baths and they all had skin reactions. I will NEVER use this again. It was really scary. I hope your baby is better now!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Can you call the company and ask their advise?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't use Advantix; I use Frontline Plus and haven't had any problem. I just wanted to bring up one thing that struck me. 

I had DEET poisoning once. It was a very concentrated DEET mosquito repellant I never used before and I put too much on without reading it. I got home and took a good shower to get it off me. Later that night I was so sick...it ended up attacking my nervous system and I had fever, nausea, vomiting, and really thought I was dying. My DH called the doctor and told him what happened and he said it was DEET poisoning and my shower...which was very warm water...ended up opening my pores and letting more of the toxin into my system.:w00t: So I made myself worse. So just thinking, when washing off things like this, I would use cool water, so it isn't absorbed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you do a search you will see the reaction Kitzel had w/Advantix. I feared we would loose him. You have to bathe in a detergent (Dawn) or shampoo that has benzoyl peroxide in it and then rush them to the vet for fluids, shots, etc. I am very careful what we use on him now. Actually the vet put it on him in her office & he did not react until he was home---about 30-40 minutes afterward. The next time we tried something we did it in her office & stayed for a longer time. He did not react to Stronghold (revolution) but it is not as effective against ticks. 
I have since talked w/others who have had the same reaction to this ingredient.


----------



## tinkya (Jan 1, 2008)

She slept good last night - still having muscle tremors but so far this morning not as bad as yesterday. I just needed to tell people that understood what I was going through!!! Thanks!! Also, thought others needed to know what could happen. Now I am afraid to give her anything - but she has never had any problem with frontline. She goes everywhere with us in the mountains - hiking - hunting - fishing- so guess I will have to put something on her for ticks especially.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

We use Frontline plus with no reaction now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

tinkya said:


> She slept good last night - still having muscle tremors but so far this morning not as bad as yesterday. I just needed to tell people that understood what I was going through!!! Thanks!! Also, thought others needed to know what could happen. Now I am afraid to give her anything - but she has never had any problem with frontline. She goes everywhere with us in the mountains - hiking - hunting - fishing- so guess I will have to put something on her for ticks especially.


Frontline Plus is for ticks.


----------

